

Show HN: I wrote a book about startups. And dragons. NBD. - benwerd
http://www.amazon.com/Herebe-ebook/dp/B00DU6ARJA/

======
xauronx
"Or so he things: " in the product description.

~~~
benwerd
Alas, I caught that as soon as I hit "submit". Amazon takes 12 hours to accept
edits. It'll be fixed eventually ...

~~~
xauronx
Haha, I figured. Just wanted to "help" :)

~~~
benwerd
Definitely. Thanks! :)

